# My peach slurry is MIA



## Redtrk (Jul 23, 2011)

I just went to get my peach slurry and it's gone.  
So I wake the little woman and ask about it. She said she saw it in there and just thought I forgot to dump it out. :< 

So we might have to go another route here. I guess my options are,
1. Try to hard start it from scratch.
2. Start a gallon of wine from a frozen concentrate.
3. Use the slurry I have in a 1 qt mason jar in the fridge left from the raspberry chocolate port. (This has been in there for about 2-3 months) Is it still good?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2011)

That ras/choc slurry should still be good. Try adding a little bit of what you want started and see if it gets going and if so get the rest in.


----------



## Julie (Jul 23, 2011)

rasp/choc port slurry should still be good, i have used some that sat in the frig for 6 months.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 23, 2011)

Well with two thumbs up i'm going to use it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Julie (Jul 23, 2011)

Now for future advice, any slurry you get from this point on put it under lock and key.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 23, 2011)

Julie said:


> Now for future advice, any slurry you get from this point on put it under lock and key.



I will definitely do that. I'm going to hide it in the back of the freezer if I have to.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay I now have my PEE started.  I had to add 2 cups of sugar to the primary to get it to a perfect 1.070 but i'm there. Tomorrow I'll give it a check then again on Monday to see if it's ready for the next step. 
I failed to tell Vicki that I need to buy more carboys since I seem to have about six full right now and only one 3 gallon and one 6 gallon empty to rack with. So with the candy cane and the PEE in their primary's i'm just going to have to go shopping tomorrow afternoon. Wish me luck!


----------



## jtstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Unless you have a very understanding wife your going to need more then luck


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 23, 2011)

jtstar said:


> Unless you have a very understanding wife your going to need more then luck



Actually she doesn't mind a bit. This keeps me out of her hair.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 24, 2011)

Worried about explaining the purchase? You can always try being the victim. You know.... someone "accidentally" tossed your slurry, so now you need another carboy in order to make things work out properly. You don't want to waste the ingredients.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 25, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Worried about explaining the purchase? You can always try being the victim. You know.... someone "accidentally" tossed your slurry, so now you need another carboy in order to make things work out properly. You don't want to waste the ingredients.



Actually not worried at all. However I did come home with 4 new ones and I know of a place just north of me that has two used ones for sale. (A 3 and a 6 gal) I stopped in there one day and he wanted new priced so I left. Two weeks later I stopped again and he wanted to deal both for 30 bucks but I passed. I'm going back to see if I can get them both for 25 then I'll take them. I'm sure he's tired of them sitting around by now.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 25, 2011)

Well let's see what happens! I just whipped the snot outta my PEE and introduced the Rasp Choc Port must into it. My PEE turned purple  LOL!!!!! 

I'll keep whipping it every other day or so and watch the SG to see what happens.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 29, 2011)

YAY!!!!!!  I just checked and my PEE has active fermentation.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I think it's looking good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW that raspberry/chocolate sure does look good.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> WOW that raspberry/chocolate sure does look good.



That's Raspberry Chocolate Pee! It should turn out really good from what i'm seeing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> That's Raspberry Chocolate Pee! It should turn out really good from what i'm seeing.



Damn site better than asparagus pee. I can see Debbie making that.


----------

